# marine radio requirements



## FishTales

Mike, 
Your right, I can't find an owner's manual anywhere.
I could give you something to try,

Punch in the channel you want to add to the scan.
You then have to hit one of the buttons to add it to the memory.
By looking at the keyboard, it could be the "select" "mem" or "scan"
Your channel should be displayed when you hit the buttons and you should see a M or MEM next to the channel. 
This is to indicate the channel is locked into the scan mode.
Repeat this method and add all the channels you want, then when you hit the scan button, it should scan all those selected.
Rich


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

FishTales said:


> Mike,
> Your right, I can't find an owner's manual anywhere.
> I could give you something to try,
> 
> Punch in the channel you want to add to the scan.
> You then have to hit one of the buttons to add it to the memory.
> By looking at the keyboard, it could be the "select" "mem" or "scan"
> Your channel should be displayed when you hit the buttons and you should see a M or MEM next to the channel.
> This is to indicate the channel is locked into the scan mode.
> Repeat this method and add all the channels you want, then when you hit the scan button, it should scan all those selected.
> Rich


I played with it a little today. No results.

I'll try your directions.


----------



## greg123

Mike,

I wonder if that dual button might mean dual-watch. My radio has tri-watch which means it scans 3 channels in this mode. You might be able to put any channels in memory and then scan them, or put 2 channels in dual and just scan those 2, (like 9 and any other). 

Good luck,
Greg


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

greg123 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I wonder if that dual button might mean dual-watch. My radio has tri-watch which means it scans 3 channels in this mode. You might be able to put any channels in memory and then scan them, or put 2 channels in dual and just scan those 2, (like 9 and any other).
> 
> Good luck,
> Greg


Thanks, I'll give that a try too.


----------



## Ferg

Mike I found an owners manual - it's item number: AV0987010F from this site:

http://www.pacific.us.fm/pacific2005/store/rciparts1.htm

Hope this helps - 

Oh - it was 4.99 - and avail w/paypal - online.

ferg....


----------



## SabikiRig

Great reads: 

http://www.tc.gc.ca/marinesafety/oep/navigation/radiocomms/faqs.htm#01

http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/index.htm?job=licensing&id=ship_stations

Please read the following quote taken from the FCC site above: 

"If you travel to a foreign port (e.g., Canada, Mexico, Bahamas, British Virgin Islands), a license is required. Additionally, if you travel to a foreign port, you are required to have an operator permit.


----------



## SabikiRig

FishTales said:


> Mike,
> I already figured out the 535, sent you a pm.
> I can't find anything on the RCI-900.
> The closest I can find is a RCI-1000 and that is a hand held radio.
> Ranger doesn't show very much at all for marine radios.
> Is it possible you have a SSB (single side band) radio ?
> I have found those on the Ranger webpage, but nothing in the 900 series.
> Rich


 
FishTales,

I do not believe the RCI-900 is a SSB radio. At least not from the pictures that Mike had posted.


----------



## FishTales

Ferg said:


> Mike I found an owners manual - it's item number: AV0987010F from this site:
> 
> http://www.pacific.us.fm/pacific2005/store/rciparts1.htm
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Oh - it was 4.99 - and avail w/paypal - online.
> 
> ferg....


Ferg, That manual was for the RCI 9000, wrong radio.


SabikiRig said:


> FishTales,
> 
> I do not believe the RCI-900 is a SSB radio. At least not from the pictures that Mike had posted.


Sabiki, Since I was unable to find an owner's manual for the RCI-900, I asked if it was possibly a SSB radio, upon seeing the pic's posted later, it is quite obvious it is a marine radio.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Tied pushing a few bottons tonite. If I push the "dual" button, it will show 16 then after a few seconds show 69. And back and forth. Can't seem to change or add any numbers.

I tried the "mem" button. When I lets me push it all I can see that it does is go in reverse. 69,68, 67.......

The "seek " button when pushed goes up in scale one channel at a time. Will hold that number for a few seconds before going to the next highest.


I e-mail Ranger communication for technical help. We''ll see if they can help.


----------



## FishTales

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I e-mail Ranger communication for technical help. We''ll see if they can help.


I tried that too, here is the reply that I got. 


Hello, 

I am sorry but we no longer have those manuals in stock. We discontinued the radios many years ago and eventually ran out of the manuals.

Wish I could be of more help.

Regards,



Anna Sparks
Ranger Communications


----------



## malainse

http://www.pacific.us.fm/pacific2005/store/rciparts1.htm


AM6801010J SHARK 19, RCI-900 O. MANUAL 6.95
-----------------------------------------------------

Not sure what the Shark 19 is but is worth a call ???


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Got back a reply from my e-mail. They are sending me a manual.


----------



## FishTales

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got back a reply from my e-mail. They are sending me a manual.


Mike,
Good deal, you must have got in touch with someone that gives a crap about customer service.
You seen the reply I got. 
Might be time to upgrade the other one so you can scan there too.
Rich


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Got the manual in the mail today, no charge.

Went out and got it programed. Not hard, just pushing buttons in the right sequence.


----------



## FishTales

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Got the manual in the mail today, no charge.
> 
> Went out and got it programed. Not hard, just pushing buttons in the right sequence.


 Now what is the plan for the other boat ?
Rich


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

FishTales said:


> Now what is the plan for the other boat ?
> Rich


West Marine has one on sale right now. Scanable for $99. Will be but 2 blocks from there tomorrow.

Anybody need a used but working marine radio?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Picked one up at West Marine. Has scan and then some. Two or three different ways to scan. All can include ch. 16.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I would never go out on big water without one. I also have a gps for the same reason. fog is nasty to navigate.


----------



## COHO

my cheap little cobra always picks up ch 16 when the coast gaurd talks, i thought they could broadcast on all channels at once. mike, maybe you could run 2 radios on your rig keep 1 on 16 & 1 on 68


----------

